

Amazon Yesterday Shipping - kefs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA_gwzx39LQ&hd=1

======
fifa1234
This is essentially the birchbox or other "xxxbox" model...shipping irrelevant
stuff and hoping to get some relevance, only except for the fact that you
could not return

